# Finecast Tyrant (perfect Casting)



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I ordered a fine cast hive tyrant before the plastic one was known about, so i have a fine cast hive tyrant, who i have to say is cast perfectly, so im open to offers, hes boxed but open, hes still on the sprue, everything is present and correct and inclueds plastic weapon sprue and base and instructions.

So if you want him make me an offer, i dont want to break it into bits as i have the new plastic one to upload to replace this version so i thought i would offer it to you guys first, sale will be made via my website you can pay by card or paypal, postage will be £1.60-£1.80 depending on distance and you can add bits to the order two if you want to to get free postage.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

If no one snaps this up in a couple of weeks time, then I might. I'm thinking of painting a nid force for the fun of it, and a tyrant would be a cool addition. Got to settle on whether or not to do it first


----------

